
Study: Up to 27 seconds of inattention after talking to your car or smartphone - Oatseller
http://unews.utah.edu/up-to-27-seconds-of-inattention-after-talking-to-your-car-or-smart-phone/
======
greenleafjacob
Link to the final report:
[https://www.aaafoundation.org/sites/default/files/strayerIII...](https://www.aaafoundation.org/sites/default/files/strayerIII_FINALREPORT.pdf)

One obvious thing that I'm not seeing addressed is the fact that the IVIS /
voice control is probably better than the alternative (manually using the
phone to dial numbers and type in messages). It's useful that the study points
out that distraction is still happening and quantifies it, but I would have
liked it if the authors measured distraction levels with doing the activity
without voice control as well.

